# 4K TV and Comcast.



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How much content is available in 4K thru cable?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> How much content is available in 4K thru cable?


All of Netflix and the Winter Olympics are 4K. I just received it today so I'm still exploring. Channels starting at 1002 and up have a better quality than 802.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> All of Netflix and the Winter Olympics are 4K. I just received it today so I'm still exploring. Channels starting at 1002 and up have a better quality than 802.


Netflix? Do they have a cable channel now? It wouldn’t surprise me with all the shows and movies they make now.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Netflix? Do they have a cable channel now? It wouldn’t surprise me with all the shows and movies they make now.


Netflix is available through Comcast as an App.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

3DDesign said:


> Netflix is available through Comcast as an App.


When you use it through the Comcast App does it use your data?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Switched said:


> When you use it through the Comcast App does it use your data?


No, it's not through the Modem, it's through the Comcast TV box.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Switched said:


> 3DDesign said:
> 
> 
> > Netflix is available through Comcast as an App.
> ...


Yes. According to the FAQ on their site.

I have a 4k tv, Comcast and Netflix HD.

The best part about Comcast allowing a Netflix app is searches on the x1 platform gives results from Netflix.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

3DDesign said:


> No, it's not through the Modem, it's through the Comcast TV box.


I was wrong, from Comcast:
"Netflix on X1 uses your Internet service and will count against any XFINITY data plan. Netflix streaming membership required."


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> I was wrong, from Comcast:
> "Netflix on X1 uses your Internet service and will count against any XFINITY data plan. Netflix streaming membership required."


So it's not thru cable then. 

I hate crap like that, they make it sound like they are offering you some great service, but in the end you still need a Netflix subscription and you use your internet access for it just like normal Netflix, so what is Comcast giving you?

And then on top of that, they are using all of Netflix's 4K content to pretend like they are offering it. That's why I originally asked the question, because I didn't think cable companies had much 4K content.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

HackWork said:


> 3DDesign said:
> 
> 
> > I was wrong, from Comcast:
> ...


Yup. I think their biggest loss in revenue will be when people stop renting hardware from them. Allowing Netflix thru their platform was smart on their part. They want people to feel like using their equipment is convenient.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So it's not thru cable then.
> 
> I hate crap like that, they make it sound like they are offering you some great service, but in the end you still need a Netflix subscription and you use your internet access for it just like normal Netflix, so what is Comcast giving you?
> 
> And then on top of that, they are using all of Netflix's 4K content to pretend like they are offering it. That's why I originally asked the question, because I didn't think cable companies had much 4K content.


I agree... it makes me just hate Comcast more.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think they have a serious issue for 4K content because the existing layout of the broadband channels won't accomodate 4K. I am sure they could work it out using 4 adjacent channels or something but that might make the boxes a lot more expensive. Their boxes are awful technology, I can't believe they can't do better.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I think they have a serious issue for 4K content because the existing layout of the broadband channels won't accomodate 4K. I am sure they could work it out using 4 adjacent channels or something but that might make the boxes a lot more expensive. Their boxes are awful technology, I can't believe they can't do better.


Cable companies never learned any lessons, and that's why they are on their last legs.

Plus, the entire idea of broadcasting content makes no sense anymore.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Here are assets cable companies lack: 

technology (settop boxes, gateways, etc.) 
customer service 
technical support 
engineering in new technologies - telephony, streaming / on demand

Here are assets they hold: 

partnerships / ownership in media companies 
last mile bandwidth / physical media - coax cable on the lines and utility right of ways* 
political influence 

Ultimately I think those assets are going to be trump cards. 

*physical media would also include their scumbag plans to gain mobile bandwidth / airwaves via their customers' wifi


----------

